# Ironmag Labs CEE



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

The only creatine I have ever used has been monohydrate.  Why?  Because it is the only one that has been tested and reported on in peer reviewed journals, and has been shown to be effective.

A number of weeks ago, Santa Dimaggio sent me a bottle of Irongmag Labs CEE to try out.  I gotta say, I really liked this product.  My recovery time between sets is much quicker, as is my efficiency to handle great workloads.

Even though CEE has not been labratory tested, the product from Ironmag labs gets my seal of approval.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Even though CEE has not been labratory tested, the product from Ironmag labs gets my seal of approval.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Free bottle huh? Must be nice.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Free bottle huh? Must be nice.



Santa Dimaggio was in a giving mood I guess.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Seems that way, I think I forked out about 80 bucks for my 4 bottles. Oh well money well spent. 

This is a very good product and I give it 2 thumbs up as well.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Seems that way, I think I forked out about 80 bucks for my 4 bottles. Oh well money well spent.
> 
> This is a very good product and I give it 2 thumbs up as well.



That is only $20/bottle.

that is not that bad.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 29, 2006)

Rob won't ship to Canada  maybe I would support him then


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

^^ I am a supporting kinda guy. I figure he doesnt make me pay to be here, so I would go ahead and buy some from him.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 29, 2006)

how did his creatine product differ from any other one? special ingredient?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 29, 2006)

oaktownboy said:


> how did his creatine product differ from any other one? special ingredient?



His creatine product that they are talking about is CEE, and CEE is the only ingredient.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2006)

oaktownboy said:


> how did his creatine product differ from any other one? special ingredient?




it is "special" CEE.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 1, 2007)

okie doke


----------



## goandykid (Jan 1, 2007)

Does it still taste like Death? I'm using my BN tub still.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Does it still taste like Death? I'm using my BN tub still.



It's capped.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

This reminds me, I better get some more.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 1, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Does it still taste like Death? I'm using my BN tub still.



no.  It is capped.  I hate the way CEE tastes.  I once bought a bottle and used it once and then gave it away because it tasted so damn bad.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 1, 2007)

capped as in pill form? Sweet. Doesnt that slow down absorption or something?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

goandykid said:


> capped as in pill form? Sweet. Doesnt that slow down absorption or something?




I don't know about the absorbtion rates.  I don't think it should matter though.  All you are trying to do with the creatine is increase the CP stores and then maintain that saturation point.


----------

